# Help!! Frogs trying to eat paper towel and won't let go! What should I do?



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I have my white's on paper towel substrate and i was watching them with the red night light on, i put 2 crickets in and one of them went for one, totally missed and grabbed a part of the paper towel on the floor and now has it in its mouth and won't let go! It keeps trying to swallow it and is wrestling with it! How can it get it to let go?!
I took all the paper towels out apart from the piece it's trying to deep throat!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Stupid stupid frog!


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

OMG!!!!!:gasp:
Hope someone tells you what to do. Sorry i can`t help!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

It's still sat there holding on!

No substrate what so ever after this! :whip:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

He started wrestling with it again then opened wider to get a bigger bite so i quickly whipped it away! Silly thing! Hope no damage is done!


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Wow your frog is gorgeous - bit wonky in the head but gorgeous none the less!! Am glad you got your paper towel back in one piece!!!


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

:flrt::flrt::flrt: I'm in loveeeeeeeeee your frog is drop dead gorgeous - bit daft in the head but gorgeous none the less!


----------



## Sylva (May 1, 2009)

That is one of the best help threads i've seen, couldn't help but laugh. Glad it ended well though but i can't see how that frog could have eaten that lol. 
I agree that is one lovely frog!!! Great pics lol


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

:lol2: thanks guys. He seems fine now...









He's trying not to blush for being an idiot!

Where as my other one is PRAYING she'll never mistake a huge wad of kitchen roll for a cricket...


----------



## Sylva (May 1, 2009)

OMG SOOOOOO CUTE!!!

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

Can't wait to get my guys!! White's Rule!!


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Awwwwww Im sure in that first pic he's looking at me with love in his eyes ohhhh he loves me back :flrt:

They are really lovely looking little things arent they & the pics are beautiful.:2thumb:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

quick! poke it in the eye!!!

oh, the problem has been averted...nevermind :whistling2:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL you have whites tree frogs for sure there andaroo!! they are totally gorgeous but totally stupid too!! they will always make you laugh with their antics


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

andaroo said:


> Where as my other one is PRAYING she'll never mistake a huge wad of kitchen roll for a cricket...


 
:lol2: best pic and caption! made me chuckle! amazing looking frogs! makes me want to get a pair but i dont have room as i have 4 others on the way soon!


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

wow, these are totally beautiful and great pics, kinda took my breath away. I'm completely sold on whites now, I'll definitely be looking into them once I get my new sals settled in a month or so :2thumb::2thumb: and well done you for averting a towel eating emergency, daft animal


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Phewww! Dumpy frog? Dumb frog! Lol.


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 18, 2008)

great pictures


----------



## treefroglover (Nov 20, 2008)

I started to panic when I read the first bit, but was laughing by the end, when u'd said you'd managed to whip the paper towel out again! His face is like, "what did I do something wrong?":blush:


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

Hahaha fantastic, I picked up 5 white's yesterday so I'm just settling them into their viv.....fell in love with them on Thurs, slept on it and said I'd have them on the fri!


----------



## Snookers (Apr 16, 2009)

Frogmad said:


> Hahaha fantastic, I picked up 5 white's yesterday so I'm just settling them into their viv.....fell in love with them on Thurs, slept on it and said I'd have them on the fri!


Frogs are awesome, I'd say you made the right choice but I have red eyes not whites. Love to know how you're getting on with them.

And Andaroo, hilarious pics!


----------

